# marietta georgia/cobb co id 0596 SUGAR WGSD



## sielick (Jun 2, 2005)

*Sugar*

German Shepherd Dog _[Mix]_
Size: Large 
Age: Adult 
Sex: Female 
Pet ID: 0596

*Notes:*

This beautiful pet and many others need a forever, loving home and are available for adoption from the Cobb County Animal Shelter, 1060 Al Bishop Drive Marietta, Georgia 30008, call (770) 499-4136 
for more information.


Sugar is up-to-date with routine shots, house trained and spayed/neutered.
*Cobb County Animal Control*

Marietta, GA
770-499-4136 [email protected] 



















Hello is there anyone close to this shelter that can do an evaluation?? I would like to bring her into rescue and I have small dogs..I would also like to save her life..if anyone can please email me directly [email protected] 
Thank You for reading this


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

This dog needs to be moved to URGENT!!

Adoptable German Shepherd Dog: Sugar: Petfinder


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

Mixed?? He looks PB to me...


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

GSD MOM said:


> Mixed?? He looks PB to me...


Many shelters put Mix when a dog comes in as a stray to cover themselves. It doesn't mean anything.


----------



## sielick (Jun 2, 2005)

*I got the shelter..the volunteer said they get to walk 3 x day..they are so filled it;s down to 1 x daily..please anyone have time for a sweet girl who is petrified in the shelter??*


----------



## sielick (Jun 2, 2005)

I am trying to get a transport for her to come to N.J. She was an owner/surrender and I was told she is terrifed..they did small dog test her here she is on that


----------



## sielick (Jun 2, 2005)

*anyone..this seems like a very sweet girl..1-2 years old..she is terrified ok with small dogs..I can not get a transport till the 17th. The nice lady emailed and said the shelter is FULL..unfortunally this is a high kill shelter*


----------



## sielick (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi why was Suger taken off ar 'URGENT' she is..I have a possible transport who wil be going to the shelter ..but she still needs help!! please repost her


----------



## Danielle_Robb26 (Jan 9, 2009)

any updates?


----------



## Danielle_Robb26 (Jan 9, 2009)

still listed on PF


----------

